# Anyone Want Nissan Fast - for Windows 7+10 etc.



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Hello, 

I am sure lots of you have seen or heard of this, it is Nissan's old Parts database software. You can put in your Chassis number and search for any required part numbers. This can help with builds a lot. Anyway, being really old software, this does not run on newer versions of Windows 7, 8 or 10 etc as these are all 64Bit, and this used to run on old 32Bit or even 16Bit machines.

To cut a long story short, there is a way of using a "Virtual" Windows XP machine to get this working. It is not difficult, but I can see it being a faff for the non IT Inclined. I have got this working for myself this morning (in between work conference calls!). Would anybody be interested if I made a VM Machine and Idiots guide for the GTR community? I was thinking that this is not used so much anymore, and sometimes can be really helpful. 

This is probably mainly for R32 owners, although it covers all grey imports, however I have seen an online version for some Syvia's and I think R33's and R34's. (I cant find the link now.)

Anyway, if enough people are interested I will spend an hour or two making the VM available. 

This of course would be free to the GTR community.:wavey:


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

A couple of screen shots for those who have not seen it.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes please


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes please also


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

yes please Rich_A


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Ok Great. 

Can everyone please confirm which Operating System they would require?

Windows 7, Linux, Mac OS etc. Cheers.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

windows 7


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Feb 7, 2011)

Windows 10 please

Sent from my HTC_M9u using Tapatalk


----------



## christianR32GTR (Sep 12, 2015)

for mac if you can


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Window 7 please.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Ok, as there is a bit of interest I will see what I can do. 

Report back when I have something.


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Legend Rich !

I'm running vm ware xp partition on a Linux laptop. I'll go with the flow


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Hmmm. Windows 7 is fairly easy via "Windows XP Mode". however transferring this Virtual File outside that instance of Windows 7 it does not like currently...


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

ZX81?


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

Windows 10 please


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Rich, I have fast running on a Vista laptop, if I remember correctly its also got 5 cd's / folders (A1,A2, A3, B1 and B2. . . . I think) so should cover evwrything upto 2001

Again from memory I think I mounted each cd / folder as virtual CD drives.

I know it works on all the import cars I've owned, but it also worked when I put in the vin from an old UK spec K11 Micra, just wondering if you have the same version as me


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

That is very generous of you, would be great to get a copy also! A vote for any of Win7, Win10 or mac!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Same, it's always super useful to have stuff like this and amazing when people take out time to do things like this for the community, kudos to you. I'm on Win 7


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Just checked, the version on my Vista laptop has 5 folders, I have an older XP laptop in storage at my Grandma's and I think that version is an older version of FAST but thats the one that covered more cars. I'll check next time I go there but I'm sure that version had more cd's - if it is the version I think it is i'll copy the content to a USB stick


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Rich

Fair play for helping out the community. I would like a MAC OS version if this is possible?

Cheers


----------



## Mark_ (Oct 22, 2015)

Windows 7 for me please


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Windows 7 or 10 please


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2006)

You can download a torrent from here which works on x64 hardware Club-S12 - 10th Aniversary - Nissan FAST 2010 32-bit/64-bit Compatible

I downloaded it when it was just from a link in the thread somewhere, installed & ran on win7 x64 fine though its laggy & crashes a lot. (I had an older version on winXP x32 & it ran the same crashing etc all the time so I think its just the way it is).

Alternatively I have the zipped up files I can host it on my dropbox just pm me your email & I will send you a link unless someone else wants to host it?


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Morning All, 

A fair bit of interest then - thanks for all the replies. To be clear I am no expert (even though somehow I am a professional?!) it seems to be a fairly simple bit of software. A front end that calls on a load of data files. These files, as mentioned by 4wd Noob, are what would have been traditionally, because of their size, stored on CD's and are called A1,A2, A3, B1 and B2 etc. Depending on which files of these you have, depends on how much information is available, how many cars are covered and how big the total size is.

Its interesting that it was "hacked" to get it working in a 64bit environment, it doesn't surprise me however that its a bit crashy. I would suspect it would be happiest running in its original 32bit setup, which means XP or earlier. The clean XP install I did yesterday seems reliable in the couple of hours I have used it.

So to recap, all the files and folders are available, however I have not seen an easy and reliable way to get it working in a device agnostic fashion. So this would be nice. "Converting" it to a web format would be best, but I am not a web dev so this would take me aaaaaages. However I might be able to get a local install setup to work using Virtual Box or similar. 

In order for that to work, I need an OS that can be distributed without a license issue, package it up with the application pre-installed and configured, then make it available to download.

Let me do some more digging. :runaway:


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Windows 10 please mate


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Windows 7 please.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

I can't see any legal solution involving redistributable Windows OS.

This is worth looking at to run windows exes on a free os
https://www.winehq.org

Or something like this maybe; cloud based vm, spun up on demand, pre loaded w Fast
https://www.solvps.com/windows-xp-vps/


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Rich, when I get chance to grab my old laptop, i'll see exactly what regions / cd's / folders that laptop covers and if the additional files would be of use.


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

Windows 10 yes please!


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

4wdnoob said:


> Rich, when I get chance to grab my old laptop, i'll see exactly what regions / cd's / folders that laptop covers and if the additional files would be of use.


Thanks. I have the A1 ,A2, A3, B1, B2 which is all the juicy JDM stuff. Seems to cover R32-R34 inv VSpec's etc. 

I think some of the E files are useful for RHD vehicles. The rest seems to be for Trucks and dull cars so will just be wasting any potential space.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

AlexJ said:


> I can't see any legal solution involving redistributable Windows OS.
> 
> This is worth looking at to run windows exes on a free os
> https://www.winehq.org
> ...


Thanks for the links. Do you have access to a Enterprise XP license? I used to have a few but that was a while ago.

WineHq looks interesting, I will stick on an Ubuntu machine and test.

A hosted VM is nice, but of course there is a small cost involved, but more likely, we would kick each other off the RDP - so it can only be used one at a time.


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

for mac please:bowdown1:
thanks


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Ok, hopefully we should be able to do some Beta testing soon, or something. 

In order to help distribute it, as it will be quite large ~4GB in total, after you have downloaded it, is everyone prepared to supply a link to their personal cloud storage for the forum? If we all post up links to our Dropbox/Google drive or whatever, it should help share the strain.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

I don't want to give too much away, but it might be this much fun!!!!!!


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Rich_A said:


> Thanks for the links. Do you have access to a Enterprise XP license? I used to have a few but that was a while ago.
> 
> WineHq looks interesting, I will stick on an Ubuntu machine and test.
> 
> A hosted VM is nice, but of course there is a small cost involved, but more likely, we would kick each other off the RDP - so it can only be used one at a time.


I'm afraid, while I have an MSDN account, but I don't have access to old XP ISOs or product IDs that aren't OEM.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

AlexJ said:


> I'm afraid, while I have an MSDN account, but I don't have access to old XP ISOs or product IDs that aren't OEM.


Yeah, they have all been dropped now.:runaway:


----------



## R32GTR91 (Nov 30, 2014)

Windows 7 ?


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

I have it working on my windows 10 pc


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

It's not easy distributing product any Microsoft, let alone any that would require licensing as would be suggested from reading this thread. If it was me - I'd be offering this package on a Linux basis and in a self extracting virtual machine, then use something like Wine for Linux which allows you to run a Microsoft application in the desired 32/64bit application level.

Just a thought 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

For mac if possible thanks!


----------



## Shaks_247 (Feb 6, 2016)

I've got nissan fast running on my win 10 laptop via Oracle virtual box and win xp which you can down load from Microsoft website for 30 days. That being the only downside as I have to re - install xp every 30 days as I don't have a a licence. Works well. There is a tutorial on how to do this available on sau.com. I'll try finding the link.


----------



## Mr.Carnage (Jun 16, 2015)

MAC OS Please.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Right, I've done it with some help from a chap at work. :chuckle:

Its all tested, and will work on any machine that supports the free Software Virtual Box. It is a Virtual Instance of Windows XP. In testing the license seems happy enough, so we shouldn't be limited to the 30 day thing, which is a pain in the arse.

https://www.virtualbox.org/

Presently, VirtualBox runs on Windows, Linux, Macintosh, and Solaris hosts.

:bowdown1:

I will upload it now to a dropbox/google drive account. Anybody who will also load it to theirs and share the link, will get first priority to the VM Download.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Right, can you please confirm if you can see this link:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/30xi4xz9tnhate3/AACTXmdT6ZSJmCHsI7ZR4BD-a?dl=0

Thank you.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

NissanXP.zip 1.52gb


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Great, let me know how you get on. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

How is everyone getting on? Managed to download it and get it running ok?

Cheers.


----------



## dA_RoB (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi!

Don't understand me wrong, but why use the virtual machine (didn't read the last 10 posts so something might have changed) when there already is a solution for Win7 64bit? Using it for exactly 2 years now as I was fed up with waiting to get home to start the program. Didn't know that it's a big deal anyway as I didn't have to look too hard to find it.

I remember finding it on a different forum and just using google.
Proof is attached.

Cheers,
RoB


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

dA_RoB said:


> Hi!
> 
> Don't understand me wrong, but why use the virtual machine (didn't read the last 10 posts so something might have changed) when there already is a solution for Win7 64bit? Using it for exactly 2 years now as I was fed up with waiting to get home to start the program. Didn't know that it's a big deal anyway as I didn't have to look too hard to find it.
> 
> ...


Hello, the main reason is that the VM works on any OS be it, Windows 7, Windows 10, Mac OS or Linux (which I personally use at home.)

I am not saying its the best way to do it, it is just "a" way that is now available if people would like to use it.


----------



## dA_RoB (Dec 21, 2012)

Rich_A said:


> Hello, the main reason is that the VM works on any OS be it, Windows 7, Windows 10, Mac OS or Linux (which I personally use at home.)
> 
> I am not saying its the best way to do it, it is just "a" way that is now available if people would like to use it.


OK, understood! Thanks for clarifying 
Will probably do the same when someday I go the Mac Route  

Cheers,
RoB


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Shaks_247 said:


> I've got nissan fast running on my win 10 laptop via Oracle virtual box and win xp which you can down load from Microsoft website for 30 days. That being the only downside as I have to re - install xp every 30 days as I don't have a a licence. Works well. There is a tutorial on how to do this available on sau.com. I'll try finding the link.


Hi Buddy, next time, if you download the one from my dropbox, it won't expire after 30 days. 

Just downloaded it again myself as using different computer today. Handy.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

bluesky said:


> For mac if possible thanks!





Mr.Carnage said:


> MAC OS Please.


Be great to know if its working on Mac please.


----------



## Shaks_247 (Feb 6, 2016)

Rich_A said:


> Hi Buddy, next time, if you download the one from my dropbox, it won't expire after 30 days.
> 
> Just downloaded it again myself as using different computer today. Handy.


Cool, I'll give it ago.


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Rich_A said:


> Be great to know if its working on Mac please.


+1...


----------



## swang2 (Jan 13, 2017)

Rich_A said:


> How is everyone getting on? Managed to download it and get it running ok?
> 
> Cheers.


I just found this thread today, but I was able to download and install everything in a few hours. You definitely made the install process very easy Rich! Thank you so much for providing the links! It is pretty helpful to have it all in one dropbox.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

swang2 said:


> I just found this thread today, but I was able to download and install everything in a few hours. You definitely made the install process very easy Rich! Thank you so much for providing the links! It is pretty helpful to have it all in one dropbox.


Good to know its still being helpful mate.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

There is a free 2010 copy that works on 10 kicking about.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> There is a free 2010 copy that works on 10 kicking about.


Well don't just sit there....get the link up!!!





TT


----------



## Hackett88 (Dec 27, 2016)

Windows 7 pro or Mac


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> Well don't just sit there....get the link up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The old copy works on windows 10 64bit. In fact, I have never found a windows OS that it does not work on.
I only downloaded 2010 fast because it has my UK R33 on it.

click here


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Just downloading my own image to a new laptop. I wish I was this proactive in Non-skyline areas of my life.


----------



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

Downloaded it from dropbox, installed it and had the FAST software running on Mac OS within 10 minutes.
Worked a treat! Thanks a lot for your effort !


----------



## Torques (Apr 7, 2016)

Great job ... I always wanted to create an image myself but never found the time ..
Cheers!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Rich

Will this work on my Windows 95 PC ?

Ta.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Behave. You're on NT 3.1 at best.


----------



## phantomvl (Jul 18, 2018)

windows 10 please


----------



## thunder fart (Mar 24, 2011)

windows 10 please


----------

